# Best product to remove minerals and metals.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Whats the best product and or method for removing calcium and other minerals, metals ect.? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No doubt a RO filter but allegedly they sell filters now that attach to your faucet that are as effective.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

they do...i have seen them in numerous aquarium magazines.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Something I've been wondering....would a Brita Filter be any help at all? Supposedly they remove 99% of chlorine, heavy metals, etc, and the model that attaches to your faucet is only about $50 vs. the price of an RO unit (my LFS sells those for like $200).


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

all a brita pitcher has is an activated carbon insert.

RO and distillation are the only ways I know of to remove all the minerals and metals from water.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> all a brita pitcher has is an activated carbon insert.
> 
> RO and distillation are the only ways I know of to remove all the minerals and metals from water.


I was thinking the same thing as Piranha Dan but thanks Ihave for shedding light on that theory.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> No doubt a RO filter but allegedly they sell filters now that attach to your faucet that are as effective.


 you mean ro units that attach to the faucet like britas?


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

all the tap attachments that I've seen are a similar principle to the brita pitcher, just have an activated carbon insert to remove the impurities that it can. Unless they've made some deionizers that attach to faucets.

I'd have to see a link to something that attaches to the faucet that does the work of RO machines.

When I see something that is that simple and works that well, I'll quit going to the store and buying RO water (it's cheaper for me monthly to go and get RO water from the grocery stores than it is to get an RO filter installed and maintained here, plus the only halfway affordable unit they sell here only has a 3 gallon/day output)

I use RO water in my piranha tanks to get the lowest nitrates that I can, I'm pretty skeptical of any faucet attachment that will pull nitrates out of the tap water.

The RO unit I get my water from gives *pure* water, first filtered through sediment screens, activated carbon, RO membrane and then is run through a UV sterilizer on output to jugs. I've been having really good results with it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> all the tap attachments that I've seen are a similar principle to the brita pitcher, just have an activated carbon insert to remove the impurities that it can. Unless they've made some deionizers that attach to faucets.
> 
> I'd have to see a link to something that attaches to the faucet that does the work of RO machines.
> 
> ...


 why do you use ro water in a p tank? i could see if you had a sw reef but you dont need it with p's unless youre water is that out of wack. If you have good filtration and a decent water change schedule i dont think you really need to buy ro water especially since it would probably be a decent sized tank


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Been thinking about this myself but not just for the P's but check this out http://www.petsolutions.com/ROWater-Purification+C44.aspx


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

why do you use ro water in a p tank? i could see if you had a sw reef but you dont need it with p's unless youre water is that out of wack. If you have good filtration and a decent water change schedule i dont think you really need to buy ro water especially since it would probably be a decent sized tank
[/quote]

I use the RO water in the P tanks because I want my nitrates to be below 20ppm, my tapwater comes out at least 20ppm and sometimes higher


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

HERE'S my opinion to the best & simplest way to remove minerals and metals from your tank...


----------

